# Wood Pellets



## powerspigeons (Dec 31, 2006)

I have used many different floor dressing's thru the years, and I would like to share a few of my experiences with you. SAND forget it- sand holds alot of moisture,dust and bug's also silica is really bad for the lung's. CAT LITTER forget it - way too dusty, sticks to your feet very easy, sometimes the birds eat it , lice love it too. LYME -I know that we used this stuff for year's but please dont use it anymore. There are toooo many new disease's these day's to deal with, and lyme is bad for the PH levels in your loft. If you scrape the floor's everyday, using a white floor dressing is the way to go. If you race I highly recommend scraping everyday. The top flyer's in this country use this method. I have visited champion flyer's in many different state's , and they all scrape, everyday and follow up with a white floor dressing. I have seen a few that use the deep litter system, but they also medicate the bird's often. WOOD PELLET"S - Works great in the breeding loft. I used these with great luck,in my individual breeding sections. Pellets keep everything really dry. These are the same pellets people burn in their wood stove's. Do not buy the treated one's. These pellets are cheap,and they rake up easy. Im just trying to save you some time and money,Good luck


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yes, thanks for the information, it's good of you to post it for folks.
About the Lyme, might find that some states and/or municipalities
have regulations on it. I know the plumbers can't use it around here
any longer.

fp


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Grated Floors*

I use grated floors with pull out trays,works just fine for me. Just be sure that you pull them out and clean them every day, .GEORGE


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

We use wood-chip in parts of our aviaries. Looks good, as you say they don't get all wet, easily replaced periodically. They are plain ones, supplied specifically for lofts and aviaries, from Belgium.

John


----------



## critterkeeper (Dec 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I have been looking for just this kind of information. Now to show my ignorance and newbieness, what is white floor dressing?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank for the info on the wood pellets. We appreciate you sharing that with us.

White floor dressing is a disinfectant powder you spread on the floor lightly, with a broom after the floor is scraped and cleaned of all poopies. It leaves the floor smelling nice, as well as it dries up water quickly or other absorbable messy's.

I use the floor white dressing and love it. We usually scrape and clean the floor every two days. 

Here is a link:

http://www.globalpigeon.com/gps.php?action=showprod&id=73


----------

